# Ms200t



## jsd176 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm going to be taking down a few large white pines for my parents this summer and I'm probably going to climb them to get them on the ground. 
I've done some work for my buddy removing a few dead limbs from his maple tree. For the majority of that job I just used my hand saw. There were two or three limbs/ stubs tough that I had to use my MS361 to cut. I foresee making a lot more cuts to limb and chunk out the pines. The 361 will do it, but it is going to wear me out fast. So now, I've been looking at a top handle saw. I see the 192Ts are pretty reasonably priced, but I'm really wanting a 200T. I don't plan on making a living out of tree work; everything I've done so far has been for friends and family and has been free of charge. I just enjoy the work. I do however, like having quality tools that last and are serviceable. I stopped into a dealer near where I work today and they only had the 192T on the shelf. I asked the guy about a 200T and he said Stihl wants to phase them out, that they were expensive because they didn't sell a lot of them, and some other garbage. I was curious how many dealers actually stock the 200T? I'd like to actually hold on and see how it feels in my hands before I spend the money. What is a good setup for the 200T? I know a 361 with a 20" bar is pretty well balanced. What feels better on the 200T, a 14" or 16" bar? Is the lightweight bar worth the extra as well?


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 2, 2010)

I prefer the 16" bar. 

That is a boxy little engine, and a 14" bar is too short for my purposes. I am right handed, and prefer to position myself cutting to the left. This puts the engine up against the trunk where a longer bar is more important.

Other folks think otherwise. There are probably dozens of threads on this topic for just this one model. 

The 200T is very popular.


----------



## tree md (Jun 2, 2010)

I prefer a 14" bar. I have a 20 with a 16" I use when I need it in the tree. But personally, if I didn't do this for a living I would have to think long and hard before I dropped $600 clams on a climbing saw that I was only going to use occasionally...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 2, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I prefer the 16" bar.
> 
> That is a boxy little engine, and a 14" bar is too short for my purposes. I am right handed, and prefer to position myself cutting to the left. This puts the engine up against the trunk where a longer bar is more important.
> 
> ...



Heard that. I keep about 3 or 4 of them still in the box with 16" bars in case I hire a climber or one takes a dump. Tried the 192 (just one- once), and in less than a month it sat on a shelf. I should go see if it still there. Seems like you go thru more 14" bars than 16". Plus the balance is better with the 16". We replace air filters at least once every ten day's, dang they cost alot!
Jeff,


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 2, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Heard that. I keep about 3 or 4 of them still in the box with 16" bars in case I hire a climber or one takes a dump. Tried the 192 (just one- once), and in less than a month it sat on a shelf. I should go see if it still there. Seems like you go thru more 14" bars than 16". Plus the balance is better with the 16". We replace air filters at least once every ten day's, dang they cost alot!
> Jeff,



Yep. I have a 192.. for a second I thought I liked it better than the 200T.. but after being in a tree with it a few times.. that wore off real fast! So.. if you look at my signature yoiu will see it is no longer in the stable with the rest.


----------



## jsd176 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sure the 200T is overkill for my use, however that being said, saws are my hobby and I like to have the best tool for the job. I'd be pretty dissapointed if I get up in a tree and get less than desired performance from my saw. From what I'm hearing the 16" bar seems to be the better option for the saw. Does anyone have anything to say about the 14" lightweight bar? Does it make much of a difference? What chain do you guys run? My other saws are setup with 3/8 and 0.50 RSC. Can I use the same files for the 3/8" picco chain? It looks like the only Stihl chain you can get for the 200T is safety chain, is that right? Lastly, what is fuel consumption like? How long will it run on a tank of gas?

Thanks for all the feedback so far.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 2, 2010)

jsd176 said:


> I'm sure the 200T is overkill for my use, however that being said, saws are my hobby and I like to have the best tool for the job. I'd be pretty dissapointed if I get up in a tree and get less than desired performance from my saw. From what I'm hearing the 16" bar seems to be the better option for the saw. Does anyone have anything to say about the 14" lightweight bar? Does it make much of a difference? What chain do you guys run? My other saws are setup with 3/8 and 0.50 RSC. Can I use the same files for the 3/8" picco chain? It looks like the only Stihl chain you can get for the 200T is safety chain, is that right? Lastly, what is fuel consumption like? How long will it run on a tank of gas?
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback so far.



It is not over-kill, you put a light 14 on that saw , well, better use two hands unless you are an old timer. The 192 will probably and most likely dissapoint you. If you get a chain that has a "yellow" DL, thats what you want, but like I said, I don't know if you should do too much unless you know what you are doing. The "only chain" you think you can get get has a big brother- His name is "Yellow". Finally, you will use as much gas as it takes!
Jeff


----------



## tree md (Jun 3, 2010)

Well if your a saw affectionado, by all means go with the 200. You won't be disappointed. I agree, the 192 just doesn't have the ass and will leave you wanting. I use a light 14" bar on mine with the yellow chain. I have to go behind the shelf to get that chain for that saw tho. They told me they only sell it upon request to tree services. Go figure, I've heard of some places not even selling the 200 to the general public, only tree services. Maybe they are worried about liability or something. Anyway, I prefer the 14 inch bar because I have a 16" bar on my 260 (which I tried to say in my last post save the typo). I will often use the 260 in the tree if I am making larger cuts (like when I am doing crane work). If you are trying to split the difference between a large saw and a climbing saw by all means, go with a 16" bar.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Jun 3, 2010)

I recently bought a 200t and love it. It is great on gas by the way. I rarely have to send it down the tree to refill. 

But another alternative for you may be an echo 360t, which is about half the price. I have heard a lot of good things about it, though it seems that the 200t is still head and shoulders above any other top handled saw...

But perhaps the husky 338t would be great as well. I think they retail for 400-500.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a 14" bar on my 200T. Corey has a 16" bar on his. I feel that it is a little too nose heavy for me with a 16" bar, and I figure if the wood is getting big enough the 14" bar won't handle it, then I will be needing a bigger saw in the tree anyways. I'm over 50 and suffering from arthritis so the balance thing gets important real quick when I'm sawing in a tree. BTW I'm left handed so that might be part of the difference as to why the 14 works for me.
Rick


----------



## Tang (Jun 3, 2010)

The 200t is a great saw. We use them for everything. Another saw that all the guys really like is the Husky T435 around 300 bones.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 5, 2010)

i use a 192t, but then i live in australia where a 192 is about $600 and a 200t is $1500. If i lived in the states and could get a new 200t for $600 or less brand new, I'd definitely buy it. even worn out second hand 200t's go for $800~$900 here.

Having said that, the 192t isn't a bad saw. I used to use 200t's in new zealand when all i did was forestry pruning for furniture grade pine plantations. We got paid $1/tree, and had to remove every branch within a 2metre range, sometimes 15~20 branches. I'd start that saw up in the morning, redline it to warm it up then run it at redline all day and it would never skip a beat. 150~200 trees a day on big days. Most of those saws would get used 2~3 years at that rate, then sold for $800.

I dont do much tree work now, and what i do is generally from the ground. my 192t gets occasional in tree use (2 or 3 times a year?) for tricky trees that need to be taken down piece by piece, but my core business is building houses, not cutting down trees. I run a 12" bar on it, and it runs just fine. The 200t only has maybe 20% more power, what you really pay for is the durability (steel dogs vs plastic etc). If you need bigger than a 12" bar, then you need bigger than a small saw, go for a 310 ;-) 

Increasingly, i find myself carrying that little 192t in the trunk of my car. Its such a handy little saw, and it takes up no space at all. I store it with a sharp chain and a full tank of gas and bar oil. When i bought it, i thought of it as a real dinky little plastic saw that i might use for a bit of pruning but it always starts up real easy, and it gets through some big stuff if you arent hard on it. I'd rate it every bit as good as chinese made rear handled saws you buy at hardware stores up to 40cc, It's saved the day more than a few times with firewood, helping out a friend, pruning and felling smaller trees.

My only other saw is an 044 though, and that thing is just too big to carry up a tree. if you've got the cash, get a 200t and you wont regret it. You might not use it very often for in tree pruning, but if your only other saw is biggun, you might use it a lot more than what you thought for little jobs. You'll get a lot of years of good service out of it (I'd never sell mine) but even if you decide to get rid of it, you'll get a good price.

Shaun


----------



## tree md (Jun 5, 2010)

$1600 for a 200 :jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop: That's highway robbery!

The 192t is a dandy little saw. I was skeptical at first as I don't trust any saw with the little plastic priming bubble or two chokes. However, I have had mine since at least 2006 and it has been ran hard. I was using a small echo for a climbing saw at that point and got in a decent sized crotch with it, the saw bogged in the cut and it took me forever to get through it. This was not the first time for this to happen. When I finished with that job I went straight to the Stihl dealer and bought the 192. It was a little better but it will still bog in decent sized crotch cuts. I climbed with it for a year and bought a 200T. No more bogging in crotch cuts. I don't have time to spend a couple of minutes on a cut that should only take a couple of seconds therefore the 200 fit the bill for me.

That being said the 192 has been in service for at least 4 hard years now. I have used it in the tree a few times since but it has been mostly relegated to ground work and abused by my groundies. I loaned it to my dad during an ice storm to clean up his home and land. He's got 140 trees on his place, mostly mature hardwoods and not a one of them escaped damage. His little poulan just wasn't doing the job, I was swamped with work and could not help him at the time so I loaned him the 192 knowing that at least he wouldn't cut his leg off with it. He is hard on a saw. After he used it for a month I put a new bar and chain on it, changed spark plugs, blew it out with my compressor and put it back into service. I just changed the spark plug in it last week and sharpened the chain. It is still trucking. This saw is a dandy little saw for light pruning and limbing but if you are doing removals the 200 is a much better saw for you.

And as far as the 044 goes. If you do this for very long there will come a time when your gonna need the 044 in the tree as well. I carry mine up on just about every job. That is when I can't get away with using the 361.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 5, 2010)

imagineero said:


> i use a 192t, but then i live in australia where a 192 is about $600 and a 200t is $1500. If i lived in the states and could get a new 200t for $600 or less brand new, I'd definitely buy it. even worn out second hand 200t's go for $800~$900 here.
> Shaun



Just out of curiousity,if you don't mind me asking , what do other things cost down there?
Such as :
gallon of gas?
loaf of bread ?
pack of smokes?
hourly wage for total greenhorn ''newbie '' groundie?

How much do you guys get for , let's say a queen palm trim /curbside/one year of growth on it/15-20 min job?

I just want to get an overall picture of the economy.
Is everything higher there,so it all works out in the end ,or 
do they stick it to you guys for saws and stuff ?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 5, 2010)

A 044 or a 440, If you can't take it with you and use it up there, get the heck out of the tree!
Jeff


----------



## lxt (Jun 5, 2010)

that husky 435.........anybody have any experience with it? I was thinking about getting another tree saw...I have the 200t(s) & an old 020 but thought about the 435

a buddy/competitor of mine has one & says its as good as the 200t & much better than the 192........SO I was just wandering?


thanks!!!


LXT......................


----------



## tree md (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey LXT, you might want to take a look at the 338XPT as well. They make a California version that is kicking 45 CC's. That's a pretty significant difference than the 200T and the power head only weighs 7.7 pounds as compared to the 200 at 7.9 pounds. I am dieing to check one out but I am covered for climbing saws at the moment.

Here's a link:

http://norwalkpower.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=210


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 5, 2010)

lxt said:


> that husky 435.........anybody have any experience with it? I was thinking about getting another tree saw...I have the 200t(s) & an old 020 but thought about the 435
> 
> a buddy/competitor of mine has one & says its as good as the 200t & much better than the 192........SO I was just wandering?
> 
> ...



345 or 435?
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 5, 2010)

lxt said:


> that husky 435.........anybody have any experience with it? I was thinking about getting another tree saw...I have the 200t(s) & an old 020 but thought about the 435
> 
> a buddy/competitor of mine has one & says its as good as the 200t & much better than the 192........SO I was just wandering?
> 
> ...



Never heard of a 435 top handled saw.. You sure that is the model. Or is somebody using a rear handled saw in tree.. have seen it done but not my favorite for most of the work we do.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 5, 2010)

tree md said:


> Hey LXT, you might want to take a look at the 338XPT as well. They make a California version that is kicking 45 CC's. That's a pretty significant difference than the 200T and the power head only weighs 7.7 pounds as compared to the 200 at 7.9 pounds. I am dieing to check one out but I am covered for climbing saws at the moment.
> 
> Here's a link:
> 
> http://norwalkpower.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=210



Now I like that one. But it is not even on the Husqvarna site! Wonder how they managed to build a 45 cc saw that is the same weight as their 39cc saw. Lower down shows specs for the 39cc model.. so no real specs given on the 45cc one. I sent an email to Husqvarna requesting brochure and more info on this saw.. looks like nice add.


----------



## tree md (Jun 5, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Now I like that one. But it is not even on the Husqvarna site! Wonder how they managed to build a 45 cc saw that is the same weight as their 39cc saw. Lower down shows specs for the 39cc model.. so no real specs given on the 45cc one. I sent an email to Husqvarna requesting brochure and more info on this saw.. looks like nice add.



If you find out any info on this saw I would appreciate it if you pass it on. I'm not in the market for a new climbing saw but if the saw in that ad exists I think I know what my next climbing saw will be.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 5, 2010)

tree md said:


> If you find out any info on this saw I would appreciate it if you pass it on. I'm not in the market for a new climbing saw but if the saw in that ad exists I think I know what my next climbing saw will be.



I should have info by Tuesday as per the info on Husqvarna Customer Support response sent to me in email. I will let you know.


----------



## Tang (Jun 5, 2010)

I a have Husky's top handle verison of the 435..called the T435 go figure.. and I love it. Lightweight fits well in my hand(s) and is extremely comfortable and a plesure to use all day. If you don't want to fork out for a 200t, a very very nice saw by the way, we too use them at work, then look at the t 435 lots of power and a great saw. Would be more then glad to provide whatever I can about the saw.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 5, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> Just out of curiousity,if you don't mind me asking , what do other things cost down there?
> Such as :
> gallon of gas?
> loaf of bread ?
> ...



and the woman:jawdrop: lol


----------



## imagineero (Jun 6, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> Just out of curiousity,if you don't mind me asking , what do other things cost down there?
> Such as :
> gallon of gas?
> loaf of bread ?
> ...



Bit of a mixed bag... a lot depends on your industry, and where you choose to live (much like anywhere else in the world!). gallon of gas is about $5 at the moment ($1.30/litre) but fluctuates between $5~$6. Crappy loaf of bread $2, nice wholegrain loaf about $4. Pack of smokes $15~$20. Basic labour pays pretty high compared to a lot of other jobs, about $18~$20/hour but you have to pay quite a bit of tax.

Rent varies with location. in the city, you could pay $250/week for a single room. in rural areas you might get a whole house for that. The average for a 3 bedroom house in the suburbs is probably about $350. most folks spend $150~$200/week on groceries. carton of beer is $35~$50. most guys are taking home about $600~$800/week after tax I guess for most typical jobs.

Tree work is very variable depending on location. In the richer north shore sydney suburbs you can rack it right up to $120/hour and still get work, but insurance, vehicle, registration, tax etc are all high. vehicle registration is $800/year in australia, and the total cost of ownership of a vehicle here is about $10,000/year (loan, repairs, registration, insurance, upkeep and fuel). Insurance isnt cheap, neither are chainsaws. Im up in the mountains where there isnt a lot of money around, but tre work pays quite good - $70/hour. compared to that, i get $45/hour for building and handyman type work. By comparison, I can charge $70~$80/hour for building work in the city. But the cost of living is a lot cheaper up here.

Shaun


----------



## tree md (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, goods are a lot more expensive there than housing. You're not going to find anything in the states for $250-$350 a month except a flop house. Sounds like your bringing in a decent wage. I guess it all evens out in the wash.


----------



## tree md (Jun 6, 2010)

Ahh, just saw your housing figures were by the week. That is about on par with the states for decent housing. Sounds like the cost of living is quite high there. Good thing you are making a good wage.

Funny thing... No matter where you are it costs money to live...


----------



## imagineero (Jun 6, 2010)

tree md said:


> Ahh, just saw your housing figures were by the week. That is about on par with the states for decent housing. Sounds like the cost of living is quite high there. Good thing you are making a good wage.
> 
> Funny thing... No matter where you are it costs money to live...



You can get housing cheaper, but not decent places. like anywhere, you can always share if you havent got money.

Australia has among other countries the highest cost of living in the world, in terms of taxes, what we pay or food, accomodation and basic living. groceries, electricity and heating are on the rise. Most of this seems to be connected to our small size and high level of welfare. Nobody starves here, or is short of education or health care but it comes mostly at the cost of hardworking middle class people. Rich folks usually are smart enough to avoid taxes, and the poor are all surfing at the beach and on welfare, doing cash jobs on the side.

I spent 7 years living overseas, 5 of them in asia. I found that while people there have lower incomes, most people have savings, buy things in cash rather than on credit and are careful with their money. In Australia, most people are behind on their bills, have no savings at all, and buy everything on credit. we're a consumerist society, and economic growth is based on continuously increasing consumption. We've already bought more than we can afford, at a rate faster than what we can pay back but when people run out of money, they keep pushing more and more goods with interest free loans etc. Because the government needs to get taxes to keep the country going they keep it afloat with bailouts, stimulus packages, rebates and allowing more and more cashed up immigrants into the country, borrowing money themselves to keep the countries bank account in the black in the hope they'll be able to refill the coffers at some future date (after they've all retired)

The bubble is going to burst eventually, but those countries with more sustainable living and less growth will be the ones to survive. Me, Im thinking of heading bush, with my chainsaws of course ;-)

Shaun


----------



## tree md (Jun 6, 2010)

imagineero said:


> You can get housing cheaper, but not decent places. like anywhere, you can always share if you havent got money.
> 
> Australia has among other countries the highest cost of living in the world, in terms of taxes, what we pay or food, accomodation and basic living. groceries, electricity and heating are on the rise. Most of this seems to be connected to our small size and high level of welfare. Nobody starves here, or is short of education or health care but it comes mostly at the cost of hardworking middle class people. Rich folks usually are smart enough to avoid taxes, and the poor are all surfing at the beach and on welfare, doing cash jobs on the side.
> 
> ...



Are you sure we don't live in the same country???


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 6, 2010)

imagineero said:


> Australia has among other countries the highest cost of living in the world, in terms of taxes, what we pay or food, accomodation and basic living. groceries, electricity and heating are on the rise. Most of this seems to be connected to our small size and high level of welfare. Nobody starves here, or is short of education or health care but it comes mostly at the cost of hardworking middle class people. Rich folks usually are smart enough to avoid taxes, and the poor are all surfing at the beach and on welfare, doing cash jobs on the side.



Not a whole lot higher than that of Canada from the prices you show. Gasoline about the same (might be a few cents lower here but not much (we usually currently run maybe 0.95 to 1.05 per litre - which is 1/4 U.S. gallon - some parts of Canada it is running at around 1.15 a litre right now so depends on where you are) -- and considering how much oil we produce it is strange). Our electricity just went up 12%.. and everything for the most part will go up 8% on July 1st with a tax change (supposed to be no impact as taken out down the line elsewhere - right.. not sure where it is taken out of my services - just 8% more tax). Our cell phones are some of the highest in the world I think. Again, like you, small size of maybe 33 million or so.. (vs your 21 million) and the largest physical country (land mass) in the world to cover. (3,855,102 vs your 2,968,000 sq miles) (but you have a bit more land per person than us even at that  ) (Russia used to be largest but since they split up we moved into 1st place there)

Like you, we are quite a bit more socialist than the U.S. and consequently our taxes reflect that. 

(at least the government has not yet taken our guns away yet!!.. but some parties keep trying)


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 6, 2010)

Tang said:


> I a have Husky's top handle verison of the 435..called the T435 go figure.. and I love it. Lightweight fits well in my hand(s) and is extremely comfortable and a plesure to use all day. If you don't want to fork out for a 200t, a very very nice saw by the way, we too use them at work, then look at the t 435 lots of power and a great saw. Would be more then glad to provide whatever I can about the saw.



Just looked at it.. nice looking saw. Our local dealer never has one of these on shelf. The Stihl dealer has 200T almost all the time. 

About same size as 200T, maybe a little less hp, but insignificant as per specs.

How does it really compare to 200T work wise.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 6, 2010)

:jawdrop: 




imagineero said:


> Bit of a mixed bag... a lot depends on your industry, and where you choose to live (much like anywhere else in the world!). gallon of gas is about $5 at the moment ($1.30/litre) but fluctuates between $5~$6. Crappy loaf of bread $2, nice wholegrain loaf about $4. Pack of smokes $15~$20. Basic labour pays pretty high compared to a lot of other jobs, about $18~$20/hour but you have to pay quite a bit of tax.
> 
> Rent varies with location. in the city, you could pay $250/week for a single room. in rural areas you might get a whole house for that. The average for a 3 bedroom house in the suburbs is probably about $350. most folks spend $150~$200/week on groceries. carton of beer is $35~$50. most guys are taking home about $600~$800/week after tax I guess for most typical jobs.
> 
> ...





imagineero said:


> You can get housing cheaper, but not decent places. like anywhere, you can always share if you havent got money.
> 
> Australia has among other countries the highest cost of living in the world, in terms of taxes, what we pay or food, accomodation and basic living. groceries, electricity and heating are on the rise. Most of this seems to be connected to our small size and high level of welfare. Nobody starves here, or is short of education or health care but it comes mostly at the cost of hardworking middle class people. Rich folks usually are smart enough to avoid taxes, and the poor are all surfing at the beach and on welfare, doing cash jobs on the side.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies.I just wanted to get a realistic comparison.
I have a cousin that cuts trees in a rural town in a midwest state,and I have been there to do some work with him,and visa versa. I tell him tree work sucks $$ wise where he is ,and he agrees ,compared to south Fl..
But on the other hand. He says he can't figure out how a working man can get by with the COL where I live.
I guess , no matter where you live ,it is what it is,and you play the hand you are dealt.



BTW,Tomtrees wanted me to ask you about the price of women:jawdrop:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 6, 2010)

imagineero said:


> i use a 192t, but then i live in australia where a 192 is about $600 and a 200t is $1500. If i lived in the states and could get a new 200t for $600 or less brand new, I'd definitely buy it. even worn out second hand 200t's go for $800~$900 here.
> 
> Having said that, the 192t isn't a bad saw. I used to use 200t's in new zealand when all i did was forestry pruning for furniture grade pine plantations. We got paid $1/tree, and had to remove every branch within a 2metre range, sometimes 15~20 branches. I'd start that saw up in the morning, redline it to warm it up then run it at redline all day and it would never skip a beat. 150~200 trees a day on big days. Most of those saws would get used 2~3 years at that rate, then sold for $800.
> 
> ...


Isn't Australia closer to Germany than the US , or should I say CHINA, why are they so expensive ?


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 6, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Isn't Australia closer to Germany than the US , or should I say CHINA, why are they so expensive ?



Well none of the high end stuff is made in China yet. And it is likley volume in the country that makes difference. U.S. is cheaper than Canada by a good bit, yet we are virtually the same in distance. Go figure.. only volume can account for the differences (that and maybe taxes).


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 6, 2010)

I am glad I don't live in Canada or Australia, Althought, I think soon I will not wanting to in the USA! Could go off on a rant here, but I think some of you get it! 
Jeff ( yeah, TV, abcd) got it!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 6, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I am glad I don't live in Canada or Australia, Althought, I think soon I will not wanting to in the USA! Could go off on a rant here, but I think some of you get it!
> Jeff ( yeah, TV, abcd) got it!



But there are pros and cons in every situation. It isn't all bad !


----------



## lxt (Jun 7, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Just looked at it.. nice looking saw. Our local dealer never has one of these on shelf. The Stihl dealer has 200T almost all the time.
> 
> About same size as 200T, maybe a little less hp, but insignificant as per specs.
> 
> How does it really compare to 200T work wise.





Thats what im wandering....how it compares, I have never really had good luck with husky (ignition modules)....but I was thinking for 1/2 the price I might check it out?


LXT...........


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 7, 2010)

lxt said:


> Thats what im wandering....how it compares, I have never really had good luck with husky (ignition modules)....but I was thinking for 1/2 the price I might check it out?
> 
> 
> LXT...........



Half the price, half thinking about checking it out.
Jeff


----------



## Tang (Jun 7, 2010)

Compared to the 200t the Husky T 435 I think fits right in there. Side by side there overall size is pretty close. The 200t has .1 more HP but the same size motor cu in wise. The T 435 actually is lighter by .4 but they feel the same with bar oil and fuel. I like the way the husky fits in the hand, even more comfortable if using one hand. Noise wise - they sound the same through ear plugs. The Husky does have some less beefy looking parts like the brake handle and the choke lever, whereas he Stihl feels a little more stout, but to me not as balanced. Although mishaps do happen and have happend to me...Remember, these saws help to put food on the table and provide for our families, don't expect anything to last if you treat it like crap. FYI when I did drop the saw on accident, I brushed it off and went right back to work.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 7, 2010)

Tang said:


> Compared to the 200t the Husky T 435 I think fits right in there. Side by side there overall size is pretty close. The 200t has .1 more HP but the same size motor cu in wise. The T 435 actually is lighter by .4 but they feel the same with bar oil and fuel. I like the way the husky fits in the hand, even more comfortable if using one hand. Noise wise - they sound the same through ear plugs. The Husky does have some less beefy looking parts like the brake handle and the choke lever, whereas he Stihl feels a little more stout, but to me not as balanced. Although mishaps do happen and have happend to me...Remember, these saws help to put food on the table and provide for our families, don't expect anything to last if you treat it like crap. FYI when I did drop the saw on accident, I brushed it off and went right back to work.



I think you bumped your head when the rocket took off with the astronaunts and you were not belted in because you are just bringing the "Tang". Those couple of bumps did not affect you as much as the ones you took on the way down! If you dont get it- the vets will!
Jeff, Run out of letters.


----------



## Tang (Jun 7, 2010)

I love it


----------



## Tang (Jun 7, 2010)

It's just my opinion partner, didn't say it was correct.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 8, 2010)

Tang said:


> It's just my opinion partner, didn't say it was correct.



Your cool, dude, Treevet just sent me out to test ya!! He is gonna ream you and you just tell him " its OK", one day, he will stop sending you a "RED-SHIRT!" HA! Put on your " Man-Suit".
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 8, 2010)

tree md said:


> If you find out any info on this saw I would appreciate it if you pass it on. I'm not in the market for a new climbing saw but if the saw in that ad exists I think I know what my next climbing saw will be.



I am beginning to think all the Husqvarna Customer Support people are dead.. or that they don't exist.

Automated Response said they would get back to me within 24 hours.. it has now been over 72 hours. Now one day was weekend so give them 24 hours off that I guess. 

Maybe that is one reason why I run mostly Stihl.. and stick with them.. they do respond when I ask a question.


----------



## Tang (Jun 8, 2010)

Good looking out Jeff. You guys can talk all you want about trimming trees and, I respect you guys for what you do. Im not a tree trimmer- but a lineman. Yes,one of our jobs is to clear trees that have grown through the lines. I believe both jobs have to be enjoyed and wanted by the person doing otherwise they're not gonna make/or be good at it. I've been around chainsaws and tree trimming since was still ####tin tar, so naturally it's become a serious hobby of mine.


----------



## tree md (Jun 8, 2010)

Tang said:


> Compared to the 200t the Husky T 435 I think fits right in there. Side by side there overall size is pretty close. The 200t has .1 more HP but the same size motor cu in wise. The T 435 actually is lighter by .4 but they feel the same with bar oil and fuel. I like the way the husky fits in the hand, even more comfortable if using one hand. Noise wise - they sound the same through ear plugs. The Husky does have some less beefy looking parts like the brake handle and the choke lever, whereas he Stihl feels a little more stout, but to me not as balanced. Although mishaps do happen and have happend to me...Remember, these saws help to put food on the table and provide for our families, don't expect anything to last if you treat it like crap. FYI when I did drop the saw on accident, I brushed it off and went right back to work.



Good write up Tang.

But I have to tell you, my grandmother used to wash the dishes with that stuff. I'm sure it used to clean our tanks out as well because we used drink it by the gallon... Only an astronaut would no that...


----------



## Tang (Jun 8, 2010)

I guess I did get a little technical with it


----------



## tree md (Jun 8, 2010)

Tang said:


> I guess I did get a little technical with it



LOL, you're missing the joke buddy. The astronauts carried Tang on the first moon mission... Hence the joke... and why the vets are the only ones getting it...


----------



## imagineero (Jun 9, 2010)

tree md said:


> The 192t is a dandy little saw. I was skeptical at first as I don't trust any saw with the little plastic priming bubble or two chokes.
> ]



For myself i dont mind the plastic bubble... means that i can prime it by hand rather than pulling that starter 10 times. The 'choke' switch on the handle isnt really a choke, just a throttle lock. You can go without it completely and just hold the throttle open. I quite like the separate choke as it means you can control how much choke you give the saw. You cant do that on most pro stihls with the choke being part of the killswitch - its all or nothing.

Shaun


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 9, 2010)

imagineero said:


> For myself i dont mind the plastic bubble... means that i can prime it by hand rather than pulling that starter 10 times. The 'choke' switch on the handle isnt really a choke, just a throttle lock. You can go without it completely and just hold the throttle open. I quite like the separate choke as it means you can control how much choke you give the saw. You cant do that on most pro stihls with the choke being part of the killswitch - its all or nothing.
> 
> Shaun



:agree2:
I like having an adjustabl choke at my fingertips.
My 192 is tuned just a bit on the lean side with the choke wide open.
I can crack the choke closed a little when the saw seems to be running too lean ,and get the saw in that ever so perfect SWEET spot at will.
No screwdriver needed.


----------



## tree md (Jun 9, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> :agree2:
> I like having an adjustabl choke at my fingertips.
> My 192 is tuned just a bit on the lean side with the choke wide open.
> I can crack the choke closed a little when the saw seems to be running too lean ,and get the saw in that ever so perfect SWEET spot at will.
> No screwdriver needed.



Hmm... I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 9, 2010)

That sounds like a deliberate plan to ruin a good chainsaw. Why not just adjust it right to begin with?

If you can't get it to run perfectly without messing with the choke, you need to fix it.

Lean burn kills saws!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 9, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> That sounds like a deliberate plan to ruin a good chainsaw. Why not just adjust it right to begin with?
> 
> If you can't get it to run perfectly without messing with the choke, you need to fix it.
> 
> Lean burn kills saws!



Damn straight pdqdl, He wants his saw to get as close as he can without buying a 200T, bet he took out the spark arrestor screen.
Jeff


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 9, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> That sounds like a deliberate plan to ruin a good chainsaw. Why not just adjust it right to begin with?



Been running strong over 2 years now.








> If you can't get it to run perfectly without messing with the choke, you need to fix it.



I don't MESS with it ,I put it where I want it .Simple ,It take about 1/2 a second.Humidity and tempeture affects air:fuel ratio don't ya know?






> Lean burn kills saws!




I am very aware of :
Too lean 
Too mean
Too bad

But I don't like a saw that is too fat and does not run to it's potential.

I ran street stocks on oval track for 10 years .
Carb tuning was needed just as much as chasing tire temps and sizes and weight percentages as well as a 100 other things .

I treat my saws the same way.You can settle for a happy medium,or go for the sweet spot and get maximum performance.
I prefer the latter.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 9, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Damn straight pdqdl, He wants his saw to get as close as he can without buying a 200T, bet he took out the spark arrestor screen.
> Jeff



REALLY,,,,,,I mean REALLY!!??What's got you so harsh tonight ?

Dude, I have 2 ms200s .One is an old one that has been demoted to groundwork and a new one that replaced it as my beefy climb saw.

Love my 200, no doubt,but it is just a friggin saw.
I'm really not into saw worshipping.My lil 192s have their place also.
When pruning a bunch of 2- 4 inch limbs I use the little saw .It revs quick cuts good and is a bit lighter and saves wear and tare on the 200.
It just makes sense to put the millage on the saw that cost 1/2 as much when cutting light stuff.


Btw Yes ,the spark screen was the first thing to go FYI


----------



## tree md (Jun 9, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about my 192 is the choke switch sticks sometimes. Prolly an easy fix if I would take the time to take it apart but every time I decide to do so it starts working again. Half the time I have to use the secondary choke to kill it. What is the deal with the secondary choke on that thing anyway. Only saw I have ever seen with 2 chokes.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 9, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> REALLY,,,,,,I mean REALLY!!??What's got you so harsh tonight ?
> 
> Dude, I have 2 ms200s .One is an old one that has been demoted to groundwork and a new one that replaced it as my beefy climb saw.
> 
> ...




Aw, Come on bud!
Maybe I was a Little too harsh, but I figure you got some tough skin and can handle it. Am I right?


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 9, 2010)

Huh? im confused[not real hard to do but that's another subject]LOL

Mine only have one ,unless you're talking about the throttle lock gismo for starting .I never use that so I don't know.

I have a similiar deal with a headlite on my work truck.I need a new housing as well as the bulb.
Don't have time to get the part in daytime and I don't need it then .
Can't get it at night and my truck does nothing but sit after dark.I don't work that late anymore.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 9, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Aw, Come on bud!
> Maybe I was a Little too harsh, but I figure you got some tough skin and can handle it. Am I right?



It's all good bro


----------



## ApexTreeService (Jun 10, 2010)

jsd176 said:


> I'm going to be taking down a few large white pines for my parents this summer and I'm probably going to climb them to get them on the ground.
> I've done some work for my buddy removing a few dead limbs from his maple tree. For the majority of that job I just used my hand saw. There were two or three limbs/ stubs tough that I had to use my MS361 to cut. I foresee making a lot more cuts to limb and chunk out the pines. The 361 will do it, but it is going to wear me out fast. So now, I've been looking at a top handle saw. I see the 192Ts are pretty reasonably priced, but I'm really wanting a 200T. I don't plan on making a living out of tree work; everything I've done so far has been for friends and family and has been free of charge. I just enjoy the work. I do however, like having quality tools that last and are serviceable. I stopped into a dealer near where I work today and they only had the 192T on the shelf. I asked the guy about a 200T and he said Stihl wants to phase them out, that they were expensive because they didn't sell a lot of them, and some other garbage. I was curious how many dealers actually stock the 200T? I'd like to actually hold on and see how it feels in my hands before I spend the money. What is a good setup for the 200T? I know a 361 with a 20" bar is pretty well balanced. What feels better on the 200T, a 14" or 16" bar? Is the lightweight bar worth the extra as well?



Without a doubt get the MS200T. I have both the 192 and 200. I just put on the 16" E Light bar from Stihl, and now it balances perfectly and feels as light as my 192. My 200 screams through wood compared to the 192. The 192 still does good though with a .043 gauge Picco Mini Micro chain. The 200 is much more durable, and much much easier to start. The 200 has one lever to full choke, full throttle, run, and stop positions, just like the big saws. To start the 192 you have to lock full throttle, choke separate, prime a primer bulb, then half choke from full choke. Just a pain in the butt, my groundies can never get it started. I wish I would have spent double on the 200 even though it's for the groundies. Every day I look down and they are yanking on that thing. I love my 200 with the E Light 16" bar, it is very powerful, starts, easy first time, then one pull thereafter while climbing, plus elasto start rubber band rope so you don't injure a joint or something yanking on it.


----------



## ApexTreeService (Jun 10, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Heard that. I keep about 3 or 4 of them still in the box with 16" bars in case I hire a climber or one takes a dump. Tried the 192 (just one- once), and in less than a month it sat on a shelf. I should go see if it still there. Seems like you go thru more 14" bars than 16". Plus the balance is better with the 16". We replace air filters at least once every ten day's, dang they cost alot!
> Jeff,




Jeff, clean your air cleaner with automotive brake parts cleaner. $3 a can, usually uses half a can to blast the MS200 filter clean. I have never replaced any of my saw filters. They come clean like new with the pressure and solvent capabilities of brake parts cleaner, plus it dries quickly with no residue.


----------



## tree md (Jun 12, 2010)

Climbed for the first time in a long while with my 192 yesterday... Back to the ground for that one... I'm so used to having the 200 to work with that I just don't have time to spend cutting with the 192... It's SLOW.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 17, 2010)

tree md said:


> Climbed for the first time in a long while with my 192 yesterday... Back to the ground for that one... I'm so used to having the 200 to work with that I just don't have time to spend cutting with the 192... It's SLOW.



Yep.. about equal to the Echo!!

For a short time I actually thought I liked the 192T.. but I got over it


----------

